# Suche Radiosender für Gamer



## Ahramanyu (16. August 2012)

Hiho,

da ich aktuell relativ viel belanglose Arbeit zu Hause zu erledigen habe und mir nur Musik/Radio auf Dauer auf den Nerv geht, suche ich eine Art Radiosender oder Podcast für Spieler, den man nebenbei hören kann. Vom Stil her so etwas wie der Buffed-Cast mit Musikeinlage. Darf auch gerne auf Englisch sein. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2012)

Es passt zwar nicht perfekt hinein, allerdings macht TotalHalibut(Channelname) neben seinen WTF is...?! Video auch an 6 von 7 Tagen die Woche Clips, in denen er Fragen beantwortet. Die kann man sich auch geben, ohne den Clip zu sehen, da er während diesen Clips einfach nur ne Aufnahme rennen lässt, wie er was spielt (vollkommen ohne Belang, einfach nur, damit was da ist). Er ist Brite, spricht aber gut verständlich und sein Mikro hat ne sehr gute Qualität. Vielleicht ist das ja was?

Edit: Hab sogar noch ein paar Radiosender gefunden (ein paar sogar auf Deutsch)

http://www.radio.de/sendersuche.jsf?q=gaming
http://www.onlinegamingradio.com/


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (16. August 2012)

Ganz klar http://www.laut.fm/#goanight 

Einfach auf Genres oder Suchen Klicken  

lg


----------

